# ricavo?



## reys

Ciao amici! C'è una frase con una parola che non riesco capire:

"IO TI STO OFFRENDO AIUTO PER FARTI PORTARE A CASA IL MIGLIOR PRODOTTO E IL MIGLIOR *RICAVO"*.
 
La ho trovato nel dizionario, ma non ha senso per me. Potete aiutarmi?
 
Grazie!!


----------



## rocamadour

reys said:


> Ciao amici! C'è una frase con una parola che non riesco capire:
> 
> "IO TI STO OFFRENDO AIUTO PER FARTI PORTARE A CASA IL MIGLIOR PRODOTTO E IL MIGLIOR *RICAVO"*.
> 
> La ho trovato nel dizionario, ma non ha senso per me. Potete aiutarmi?
> 
> Grazie!!


 
*Ricavo* = ingreso, ganancia. Creo que en este caso se pueda traducir también con "provecho".


----------



## reys

rocamadour said:


> *Ricavo* = ingreso, ganancia. Creo que en este caso se pueda traducir también con "provecho".


 
Grazie, Rocamadour! Si... Adesso ci ha senso. Faró la correzione.  

Sei molto gentile.


----------



## irene.acler

reys said:


> Grazie, Rocamadour! Si... Adesso ci ha senso. Farò la correzione.
> 
> Sei molto gentile.


----------



## reys

Grazie per le correzioni, Irene! Non riesco a capire totalmente il uso del "ci" come avverbio. Lo studiarò più.

Grazie mille!


----------



## reys

Grazie per le correzioni, Irene! Non riesco a capire totalmente il uso del "ci" come avverbio. Lo studiarò più.

Grazie mille!


----------



## claudine2006

reys said:


> Grazie per le correzioni, Irene! Non riesco a capire totalmente l'uso del "ci" come avverbio. Lo studierò di più/approfondirò.
> 
> Grazie mille!


----------



## rocamadour

reys said:


> Grazie, Rocamadour! Si... Adesso ha senso. Faró la correzione.
> 
> Sei molto gentile.


De nada reys!


----------



## mauro63

reys said:


> Grazie, Rocamadour! Si... Adesso ci ha senso. Faró la correzione.
> 
> Sei molto gentile.


 
El "ci" se usa con el verbo avere, en este caso, en el lenguaje hablado, coloquial, no así en el escrito.


----------



## claudine2006

mauro63 said:


> El "ci" se usa con el verbo avere, en este caso, en el lenguaje hablado, coloquial, no así en el escrito.


Perdona, no entiendo. ¿Quieres decir che "ci ha senso" se pude usar en el lenguaje coloquial?


----------



## mauro63

claudine2006 said:


> Perdona, no entiendo. ¿Quieres decir che "ci ha senso" se pude usar en el lenguaje coloquial?


 
Si, en lenguaje coloquial en especial en ciertas regiones de italia más que en otras se usa el ci delante de avere con el significado de tener,poseer. 
Salvando las diferencias, es parecido al "have got" del inglés es decir, no le cambia el significado, quizás lo refuerce o lo haga más familiar.


----------



## claudine2006

mauro63 said:


> Si, en lenguaje coloquial en especial en ciertas regiones de italia más que en otras se usa el ci delante de avere con el significado de tener,poseer.
> Salvando las diferencias, es parecido al "have got" del inglés es decir, no le cambia el significado, quizás lo refuerce o lo haga más familiar.


No sé, a lo mejor será dialecto.


----------



## mauro63

claudine2006 said:


> No sé, a lo mejor será dialecto.


 
Non è dialettale,piuttosto è un costrutto del italiano parlato,essendocene tantissimi esempi come questo in particolare,per esempio:

l'uso di "gli" al posto di "a loro" o "a lei".
l'uso del indicativo in luogo del congiuntivo (_non so se è venuto_)(Se venivi lo vedevi =se fossi venuto lo avresti visto)
Se stiamo parlando fra amici e tu mi chiedi "Mauro ci hai il giornale?" credo che pochi ti risponderebbero  "si l'ho" ma diranno ce l'ho.
Certamente non è l'uso formale che si impara a scuola o dai libri comunque bisogna saperlo perché è lìtaliano di oggi.Tra l'altro se vuoi padroneggiare qualsiasi lingua devi conoscere tutti i livelli anche perché quello che oggi è sbagliato domani sarà corretto .


----------



## claudine2006

mauro63 said:


> Non è dialettale, piuttosto è un costrutto dell'italiano parlato, essendoci tantissimi esempi come questo in particolare, per esempio:
> 
> l'uso di "gli" al posto di "a loro" o "a lei".
> l'uso dell'indicativo in luogo del congiuntivo (_non so se è venuto_)(Se venivi lo vedevi =se fossi venuto lo avresti visto)
> Se stiamo parlando fra amici e tu mi chiedi "Mauro ci hai il giornale?"  credo che pochi ti risponderebbero "si l'ho" ma diranno ce l'ho.
> Certamente non è l'uso formale che si impara a scuola o dai libri comunque bisogna saperlo perché è l'italiano di oggi. Tra l'altro se vuoi padroneggiare qualsiasi lingua devi conoscere tutti i livelli anche perché quello che oggi è sbagliato domani sarà corretto .


Spero proprio di no!!!


----------

